# Ni vs Ne Explained!



## Doctorjuice (May 1, 2012)

*Ni vs Ne Video:*






Fourth video in my MBTI series, hope you like it, hope you learn something! Let me know what you think I could do better or if you liked it!


What do you notice about Ni and Ne?

*My MBTI Channel:
*http://www.youtube.com/user/doctorjuice1/featured

*OTHER MBTI VIDEOS:*

*Ti vs Te:*

* *













*Fi vs Fe:
*
* *












*Introverts vs Extroverts:*

* *


----------



## Doctorjuice (May 1, 2012)

Also any input about Ni from INxJs would be great.


----------



## Letmethink... (May 12, 2012)

Thank you for the lovely video... very well explained.


----------



## Letmethink... (May 12, 2012)

As for the reaction to your second post:
So I am an INFJ, meaning my dominant function is Ni. What it basically means is that I am constantly picking up signs, hints and symbols anywhere I go, and connecting them into this strange map or system I have in my mind. In other words, all these things that my intuition seeks are steps towards one certain goal, and are meant to solve one certain problem. 
Ne's usually tend to jump from one idea to another, getting excited about each one separately. But if an idea doesn't fit into my system, and I can't find a place to put it, it really doesn't make me happy- you might say it "throws me off track".
Hope it makes some sense!


----------



## Sayonara (May 11, 2012)

Very insightful...now I just gotta figure out the other three functions...d:


----------



## Doctorjuice (May 1, 2012)

Letmethink... said:


> Thank you for the lovely video... very well explained.


Thank ya!


Letmethink... said:


> As for the reaction to your second post:
> So I am an INFJ, meaning my dominant function is Ni. What it basically means is that I am constantly picking up signs, hints and symbols anywhere I go, and connecting them into this strange map or system I have in my mind. In other words, all these things that my intuition seeks are steps towards one certain goal, and are meant to solve one certain problem.
> Ne's usually tend to jump from one idea to another, getting excited about each one separately. But if an idea doesn't fit into my system, and I can't find a place to put it, it really doesn't make me happy- you might say it "throws me off track".
> Hope it makes some sense!


Very cool, nice hearing some Ni-Dom explanations!


----------



## snowbell (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks for the video: it was very well done and you explained the differences nicely. The only big gripe I had (and this may just be me) is that the video seemed to cut out often - there'd be gaps where it looks like editing was done to remove segments. I found it slightly distracting And lol Clay in May. Fantastic T-shirt


----------



## Doctorjuice (May 1, 2012)

snowbell said:


> Thanks for the video: it was very well done and you explained the differences nicely. The only big gripe I had (and this may just be me) is that the video seemed to cut out often - there'd be gaps where it looks like editing was done to remove segments. I found it slightly distracting And lol Clay in May. Fantastic T-shirt


Oh my, have I found a fellow tennis player on the forum? 

The editing I'm working on smoothing out. I want to overlay the audio between cuts so it doesn't cut out so suddenly, do you understand what I'm saying? iMovie 08 doesn't allow me to do that. Apparently iMovie HD allows me to do that but it was frustrating trying to use today and I haven't quite figured it out yet.


----------

